# Samba can't find include file /etc/samba/smb.conf

## Magnetron

Hi!

I'm trying to get my Samba running together with ClamAV

as described in the Gentoo Docs and in Gentoo Forums (I had read all discussions in Networking & Security Forum).

But I can't start my PrintServer

testparm spits out the following:

# testparm

Load smb config files from /etc/samba/smb.conf

Can't find include file /etc/samba/smb.conf.

Processing section "[homes]"

Processing section "[printers]"

Processing section "[print$]"

Processing section "[XeroxPhaser3110]"

Processing section "[public]"

Loaded services file OK.

WARNING: You have some share names that are longer than 12 characters.

These may not be accessible to some older clients.

(Eg. Windows9x, WindowsMe, and smbclient prior to Samba 3.0.)

Server role: ROLE_STANDALONE

Press enter to see a dump of your service definitions

mount -t smbfs //PrintServer/public /mnt/ spits out the following:

# mount -t smbfs //PrintServer/public /mnt/

7716: Connection to PrintServer failed

SMB connection failed

Way?!? What's problem?

Any ideas?

----------

## moocha

What's the output of 

```
grep -i include /etc/samba/smb.conf
```

?

----------

## Magnetron

# grep -i include /etc/samba/smb.conf

# yours is non-standard. Currently supported print systems include:

   include = /etc/samba/smb.conf.%m

----------

## moocha

Comment out the include line if you don't use per-machine includes (and my bet is you don't). If you really, really need to use those, put the value inside double quotes. But the best bet is a # in front.

----------

## Magnetron

Yes, U right. Thanks!

But I still can't start my PrintServer

# mount -t smbfs //PrintServer/public /mnt/

8214: Connection to PrintServer failed

SMB connection failed

Any ideas?

----------

